# 2020 Alpinist SPB155J1, SPB157J1, SPB159J1



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

The new Alpinists look great!

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

Did they lose the cyclops? What movement is in there?


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

I am getting confused... So are THESE not the new Alpinists? Are they just "Alpinist inspired" while the SPB155J1, SPB157J1, & SPB159J1 actually bear the name "Alpinist"?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Below is an article on the three new Seiko Alpinist models:

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

these new alpinists will have the 6r35 movement...
seiko has removed the online catalog with all the info...but basically its 38mm and also sapphire...



NC_Hager626 said:


> Looks like all three of them will have a limited run of 1,100 with a 8L35 movement and will sell for approx. $4,600 USD.
> 
> https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements


uhh no.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Everdying said:


> these new alpinists will have the 6r35 movement...
> seiko has removed the online catalog with all the info...but basically its 38mm and also sapphire...
> 
> uhh no.


I corrected my post by the time you posted.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

For my taste these are a little boring. I have the new cyclops model in green and I think I'll stick with that.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

I prefer these without the cyclops and the missing crown guards. In fact they remind me of the Explorer 1016s.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

BrooklineWatch said:


> I am getting confused... So are THESE not the new Alpinists? Are they just "Alpinist inspired" while the SPB155J1, SPB157J1, & SPB159J1 actually bear the name "Alpinist"?


Perhaps it depends on what country they're being marketed in as to how they're branded, because the Japanese catalogue calls the new ones announced at the end of last year as "Alpinists" as well: https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/the-alpinist-will-make-a-comeback-in-jan-2020

And these new Spring 2020 Alpinists are called that in the international catalogue too:


http://imgur.com/43DmCxE


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The blue is nice!


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

I need that SPB155J1, any ideas on prices? Surely not more than £600?


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

I saw this thread last night and checked the Plus9Time website to check out the specs and liked the 38 mm case size. I checked it again this morning to see that all the info about these watches has been removed and replaced with the following:

*Previously there were a number of additional watches listed on this page. These watches were shown in the Seiko 2020 catalog that was provided on the seikowatches.com website.

Unfortunately this catalog was incorrectly uploaded by Seiko as it contained a number of watches that are still under embargo (as of 2020-03-06). The catalog has now been removed from the Seiko website and I have removed the information previously contained as per the request for Seiko Australia. These new models will be announced in coming weeks and will appear on local Seiko sites when officially released.*

Oops!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Love these! 20bar I'm assuming it has a locking crown? Love the case and no compass look. I could never warm up to the compass alpinist's.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

^ yes, screw down
From the pics it seems that the dial has a nice matte texture, but it loses the rised and polished numerals, it's all (tastefully) printed.
Somewhat more field-y that the older two references.
Still, I like it very much


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

grenert said:


> Did they lose the cyclops? What movement is in there?


6R35. And they lose the applied indices as well.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Green one looks fantastic.


----------



## fasthall (Dec 20, 2015)

That green dial looks delicious. IMO Seiko does green watches the best. It has an earthy undertone that works better than those shiny green dials on the market.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

It appears that these are similar if not the same as the limited edition "Tictac" pieces with the exception that these have a screw down crown and 20 bar

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

poptop said:


> It appears that these are similar if not the same as the limited edition "Tictac" pieces with the exception that these have a screw down crown and 20 bar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


The design language is similar, but these are different watches from the TicTac edition. The TicTac was 40mm, these are 38. The TicTac had a 4R movement, these use 6R. Plus the screw-down crown. Not to mention these have Alpinist style dials (Arabics at the even-numbered indices) and the TicTac only had 6 and 12 in arabic.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

pojo1806 said:


> I need that SPB155J1, any ideas on prices? Surely not more than £600?


They will most likely cost the same as the other new Alpinists announced at the end of last year, perhaps a little bit less if we're lucky.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

huangcjz said:


> They will most likely cost the same as the other new Alpinists announced at the end of last year, perhaps a little bit less if we're lucky.


In plus9time's original post yesterday (it was pulled down and has since been replaced), the price listed was "TBD".


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

huangcjz said:


> They will most likely cost the same as the other new Alpinists announced at the end of last year, perhaps a little bit less if we're lucky.


Should be less logically but who knows. Count me in for the blue dial but looks like doesn't come on bracelet &#55357;&#56868;


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I’ll get flamed for this but I wonder if it would have been a better move to keep the price lower on these 38mm Alpinist models by using a 4R35 movement instead of the more expensive 6R35 like their larger brothers with the compass bezel? Could have still had the sapphire and screw down crystal but lowered the price more using the entry level movement. I’m betting these new 38mm will cost nearly the same as the ones with the compass bezel.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> I'll get flamed for this but I wonder if it would have been a better move to keep the price lower on these 38mm Alpinist models by using a 4R35 movement instead of the more expensive 6R35 like their larger brothers with the compass bezel? Could have still had the sapphire and screw down crystal but lowered the price more using the entry level movement. I'm betting these new 38mm will cost nearly the same as the ones with the compass bezel.


I think they will cost almost the same, too. A lot of us would like cheaper watches, of course. But Seiko isn't moving in that direction. What it costs them more to make the different main-springs with the special alloy in the 6R15/6R35 which give them their longer power reserve vs. the 4R35 is nowhere near the difference in price they charge for watches with the 6R1/35 vs. the 4R35. They want to increase their profit margins, so they push the specs up a bit as an excuse to do so. No more $300 USD SARBs with 6R15 movements in them. If you want a cheaper watch with a similar-ish to Alpinist sports watch case and a 4R35, you could get one of these JDM TiCTAC-esque watches, though they're 41 mm rather than 38 mm: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...pb147j1-spb149j1-5141327-10.html#post51171355


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

might need that green dial


eXis10z said:


> The new Alpinists look great!
> 
> https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2020/3/5/prospex-seiko-march-2020-announcements


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

really like the matte textured dials on these


----------



## notyalcuy (Mar 8, 2020)

I really prefer the older version, no prospex logo


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

kureyton said:


> I really prefer the older version, no prospex logo


glad you mentioned it as I has been wondering by what criteria do these watches justify the "professional" logo? 
Remove the Alpinist text - and you have a basic field watch - unless there is some extra hidden functionality in the case or movement?


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

aks12r said:


> glad you mentioned it as I has been wondering by what criteria do these watches justify the "professional" logo?
> Remove the Alpinist text - and you have a basic field watch - unless there is some extra hidden functionality in the case or movement?


PROSPEX is just the brand that Seiko use for all of their sports watches. It's just branding, it doesn't have any specific meaning in terms of functionality. Alpinist is also just a brand - the original Alpinists from the 1950s and 1960s didn't have a compass bezel, it's only the ones since the modern re-launch in 1995 which have had them. Brands are just labels meant to sell stuff, they don't have to have any meaning. Seiko itself is just a brand - the company didn't start using it until 1924, even though the company itself was founded in 1881.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Here are extracted pictures from the Seiko Catalog PDF in better quality. Beautiful watches. b-)


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sassi said:


> Here are extracted pictures from the Seiko Catalog PDF in better quality. Beautiful watches. b-)
> 
> View attachment 14934603
> 
> ...


Wow loving these big time. I thought I'd like the blue but the full gilt (1st pic) really looks nice


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The brushed golden hands are a nice touch!


----------



## SunsetSheen (Jan 17, 2018)

Awesome looking releases from Seiko. So glad to see that these are all in 38mm with no rotating bezel. A simpler, cleaner Alpinist for those who were desiring such a watch. I'll definitely be picking up the 155 on bracelet. People will probably not like the price when that information is released, but I'm pretty sure they'll be available gray market or on Ebay for $500ish.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

I just saw someone point out that the dials and cases of the new Alpinists seem to be heavily inspired by the TAG Heuer Autavia Isograph (texture, colour gradients, and the hour markers on the chapter ring, though not the type-face used for the Arabic numerals, or the hands, which are what Seiko has usually used for the Alpinist since 1995, or the bezel), which was TAG Heuer's big new launch last year:

https://www.fratellowatches.com/thoughts-on-the-new-tag-heuer-autavia-isograph/

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/tag-heuer-autavia-isograph-photos


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Great looking, very well balanced without the cyclops or the compass bezel.
If these are well priced they will be winners for Seiko.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Would have loved it. Oh that prospex logo!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice field watch. Better than this year's other Alpinist line. That green dial on bracelet looks sweet. Hopefully 20mm lug width.


----------



## The watch knob (Apr 7, 2018)

I like this very much, but would have liked the applied markers from the other ones maybe a little more...
Compass bezels on watches without 24 hour hands are not as intuitive to use - I always wished for an Alpinist with a timing bezel. The old 8F56 ones with compass bezels are running at least $900 USD and increasing every day. The rare turquoise dial variant was/is $4,500!
Glad to see them evolving the Alpinist line, though.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

These will make the perfect field watch, and a great alternative to a Hamilton IMHO. Very classy looking. Nothing from Seiko over the last several years has impressed me as much as these.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

The watch knob said:


> I like this very much, but would have liked the applied markers from the other ones maybe a little more...


I think the printed markers suit the simpler look of this line.


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

These new Alpinists are a step in the right direction. Never liked the inner rotating bezel design. I can't WAIT to see the dial and case in person. My Hamilton Khaki Mechanical is starting to get nervous! A few things would be necessary for me to switch field watches (assuming the dial/case are as good as advertised) 1) sub-$500 street price on bracelet, 2) clasp has all SARB033 issues squared away, 3) screw-down crown, 4) 20mm lugs. 

I'll keep a close eye out and post wrist shots as soon as these hit stores here in Kobe.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

jrippens said:


> These new Alpinists are a step in the right direction. Never liked the inner rotating bezel design. I can't WAIT to see the dial and case in person. My Hamilton Khaki Mechanical is starting to get nervous! A few things would be necessary for me to switch field watches (assuming the dial/case are as good as advertised) 1) sub-$500 street price on bracelet, 2) clasp has all SARB033 issues squared away, 3) screw-down crown, 4) 20mm lugs.


It does have a screw-down crown. I think you'll have to wait a few years for them to hit sub-$500 street price on bracelet - I'm guessing that their RRPs will be the same as the other Alpinists announced at the end of last year which are almost twice that - these new ones will perhaps a bit less than the other new Alpinists if we're lucky - but luckily they're not Limited Editions.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

sgtlmj said:


> These will make the perfect field watch, and a great alternative to a Hamilton IMHO. Very classy looking. Nothing from Seiko over the last several years has impressed me as much as these.


Much better than the Hamilton imo, screw down crown with great water resistance vs push pull crown I would never take that Hamilton In water.


----------



## jjjones (Mar 5, 2018)

jrippens said:


> 2) clasp has all SARB033 issues squared away


What issues are you referring to?



huangcjz said:


> It does have a screw-down crown.


Was this stated anywhere? I checked the catalog and couldnt see any mention of a screw down crown.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Would love an off white/cream dial or even ivory white dial also. Otherwise very nice watches I think and thank the heavens 38mm it seems.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

jjjones said:


> What issues are you referring to?
> 
> Was this stated anywhere? I checked the catalog and couldnt see any mention of a screw down crown.


Check the back of the catalogue, it's where the specs are for all the watches.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm sure everyone here is glad they managed to pick up a SARB017 before the Alpinist got discontinued.


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

jjjones said:


> What issues are you referring to?


SARB033 bracelet/clasp issues that I know were voiced by many included no half links, only two micro-adjusts and large gap between clasp and bracelet. I also personally felt that the finishing of the bracelet was very nice, but the brushing didn't match that of the case very well.


----------



## jazzy88 (Jun 17, 2019)

A user in the new/upcoming thread speculates that they may increase in value over time. I'm not sure about that, depending on the initial price and unless the 6R35 turns out to be a classic movement. 

But to the extent that it's a unique design that stands out from all other modern alpinists they are attractive indeed.


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Mathy said:


> Would love an off white/cream dial or even ivory white dial also. Otherwise very nice watches I think and thank the heavens 38mm it seems.


Ditto


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

DocScotter said:


> Ditto


Youse guys can just get one of the recently released Alpinists.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

jrippens said:


> SARB033 bracelet/clasp issues that I know were voiced by many included no half links, only two micro-adjusts and large gap between clasp and bracelet. I also personally felt that the finishing of the bracelet was very nice, but the brushing didn't match that of the case very well.


The reasons you mention are exactly why I sold mine. But looking to rebuy with the newly release uncle Seiko president


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Very sharp. I never cared for the rotating compass bezel and I'm really digging the black one (SPB159J1). 38mm and 20 bar water resistance? And nicer movement and sapphire too? It's like it's saying, "Bring it on," to the Hamilton Khaki Field line.

I've always had a soft spot for field watches and the size and specs of these check a lot of boxes.


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

Does anyone know if them Arabic’s is lumed?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Wistshots said:


> Does anyone know if them Arabic's is lumed?


From the close up photos I've seen I would definitely say "no". There are pear to be small round lumed markers along the outside of each hour marker. So each hour marker would have a small round lumed pip (like on a Seiko 5 SNK809) and I'd assume the hour, minute and second hand would also be lumed. It's a shame, because for what this watch costs the Arabic numerals should be lumed.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> From the close up photos I've seen I would definitely say "no". There are pear to be small round lumed markers along the outside of each hour marker. So each hour marker would have a small round lumed pip (*like on a Seiko 5 SNK809*) and I'd assume the hour, minute and second hand would also be lumed. It's a shame, because for what this watch costs the Arabic numerals should be lumed.


Also like on the previous automatic Alpinists, too.

Seiko has re-uploaded the Spring/Summer 2020 catalogue:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1611.html#post51221021

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog

but these new Alpinists are missing from it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1611.html#post51221185

They literally just deleted the 2 pages with the new Alpinist on them from the catalogue - they didn't even up-date the page numbering or the numbering of the watches in the index at the back of the catalogue. So I guess these watches won't be announced until after the end of September, and potentially not until November, since Seiko's Spring Baselworld-time announcements usually cover releases which will become available up to the end of Summer (end of September), and sometimes even later (November), and then they usually announce some more new watches in around October/November time to cover the time until the following March/April.

Someone on another forum pointed out that it might be a supply-chain issue due to COVID-19. These new Alpinists might have been developed later than the other new watches, since they didn't leak out a lot earlier like the vast majority of the other PROSPEX watches, and hence be affected.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Is there any update on these?


----------



## Walbourg (Dec 20, 2019)

I really like how all of these look! The case looks a bit more casual with less polished surfaces. While the polishing on the previous iterations of the Alpinist looks great, these ones have a more rugged field watch type of look to them. The grainy texture of the printed dial adds to this as well – more lume on the indices would be great though.

I just wish Seiko (and other manufacturers for that matter) would have more to offer in the 36mm (and why not smaller) range. At least these ones haven't gone up to 40mm as to me it looks like Seiko is continuing to bring pretty large watches with their new releases.

Someone on Instagram posted a couple of months ago that these would retail at 680€–690€ and that they would hit the stores in June. I highly doubt they would be released next month since there hasn't been any further information about these ones. I'm happy to wait though.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9wHjAWgqOZ/

That german store needs to give their photographer a raise.


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

That's a sublime shot. Bravo. 
Giving me ideas on my own next shot.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

After seeing photos from the Klockmaster event, I think the blue is the one Seiko I'll buy this year:
https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Does anyone have any day of actual release dates for these watches (2020 Alpinist SPB155J1, SPB157J1, SPB159J1) at this point?


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Can't wait for these. Love the blue and green.


----------



## Blej0323 (Oct 30, 2018)

These watches look great but I’m happy with my Sarb017. Also I might be in the minority here but I always liked the inner rotating compass bezel. It’s just something you don’t see often and it helped desperate the alpinist from other field watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvaudreuil (Feb 11, 2020)

aparezco said:


> Does anyone have any day of actual release dates for these watches (2020 Alpinist SPB155J1, SPB157J1, SPB159J1) at this point?


No actual release dates have been announced. The only rumor I heard was September, that was on reddit when these pictures first came out. Pricing is rumored to be lower than the 2020 compass Alpinists but still in the ~$600 range.

We're all waiting at this point!


----------



## Walbourg (Dec 20, 2019)

I saw them listed on a local business' site at pretty much the same price as the new Alpinists with the compass. They've been listed there since May or June I think, but obviously they're not available yet. The price could change as well when they're finally out there.


----------



## jebe1 (Sep 3, 2019)

The three "2020 Alpinist" watches are on the Seiko website:
SPB155J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation
SPB157J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation
SPB159J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

I’ll take anything Alpinist or Alpinist-inspired. Love “em all.


----------



## eyeoftheliger (Jul 7, 2020)

List price for USD? This one shows in Euros: Prospex | Kollektionen | Seiko Watch Corporation.


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

Really like the look of these but would love if they had a polar white dial option.

Also that thickness of almost 13mm is not that appealing.


----------



## JDM_Horologist (Sep 14, 2020)

I love the new alpinists but as long as this 017 is alive, I will have to wait a tad bit longer ...


----------



## eyeoftheliger (Jul 7, 2020)

pjmaxm said:


> Really like the look of these but would love if they had a polar white dial option.
> 
> Also that thickness of almost 13mm is not that appealing.


Does it have to do with the curved crystal? For comparison, the 2020 Alpinist line measures 13.2mm thickness.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

The raised, softly polished indices held the charm of the Alpinist. While the new ones may be nice watches, they also look like nerfed versions of the classic.


----------



## balt077 (Sep 6, 2020)

These are starting to show up in stock at some online retailers now. I for one am a big fan of this new look to the Alpinist and am looking forward to getting my hands on the black/grey dial version.


----------



## balt077 (Sep 6, 2020)

Well I got lucky and was able to get the spb159j1 (black/grey dial) shipped to me pretty quickly. I've had it on wrist for the past 2 days and so far am impressed and very happy with it. The dial is not quite as matte and textured as the stock photos show but I actually like it better in person. The color gradient is pretty accurate though. It's tough to see in photos online, but the bezel has a steep down slope to it and the crystal is thicker than I thought and maybe ever so slightly domed (but pretty close to flat). The case finishing is very nice and what we've come to expect with Seiko in this range. 
The hour markers do not have the appearance of fake patina imo and just have more of a tan(ish) color. So far it's running within COSC specs overall and even better when worn on wrist. The strap is pretty nice and I'm assuming what the updated 2019 Alpinists have. I did switch it out with a Crown & Buckle Chevron (black with tan center stripe) strap, however, and really like how it's paired up. Anyway, this watch looks really nice in person and I'm excited to give it a little more wrist time in the coming weeks!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Too bad these are so tiny. Hmmm, maybe I'll pick one up for my daughter. She's in 6th grade so these should fit her well for a couple years hopefully....


----------



## eyeoftheliger (Jul 7, 2020)

balt077 said:


> Well I got lucky and was able to get the spb159j1 (black/grey dial) shipped to me pretty quickly. I've had it on wrist for the past 2 days and so far am impressed and very happy with it. The dial is not quite as matte and textured as the stock photos show but I actually like it better in person. The color gradient is pretty accurate though. It's tough to see in photos online, but the bezel has a steep down slope to it and the crystal is thicker than I thought and maybe ever so slightly domed (but pretty close to flat). The case finishing is very nice and what we've come to expect with Seiko in this range.
> The hour markers do not have the appearance of fake patina imo and just have more of a tan(ish) color. So far it's running within COSC specs overall and even better when worn on wrist. The strap is pretty nice and I'm assuming what the updated 2019 Alpinists have. I did switch it out with a Crown & Buckle Chevron (black with tan center stripe) strap, however, and really like how it's paired up. Anyway, this watch looks really nice in person and I'm excited to give it a little more wrist time in the coming weeks!


Thanks for the write up. Sounds like you're satisfied with the new line. Care to share shots on wrist and in hand? I've only seen mockups and low quality blurry photos.


----------



## balt077 (Sep 6, 2020)

eyeoftheliger said:


> Thanks for the write up. Sounds like you're satisfied with the new line. Care to share shots on wrist and in hand? I've only seen mockups and low quality blurry photos.


Definitely satisfied with it so far. I'm new to the site here and still figuring out how to fairly easily/quickly take and add photos, but as soon as I do would love to add a few. I'm not sure what the rules are on here yet about adding links to seller sites, but some of the better pics I've seen thus far are on caratco dot com (I'm not affiliated with them but found the pics higher quality than what's been out there so far). Just search seiko spb159 on the site.


----------



## taiman23 (Aug 13, 2020)

huangcjz said:


> They will most likely cost the same as the other new Alpinists announced at the end of last year, perhaps a little bit less if we're lucky.


The MSRP is going to be $700 to $725. Halifax Watches in Canada has it available for Preorder at $702 USD based on current exchange rate.


----------



## sam08861 (Sep 12, 2012)

Saw this today:









First Look: Seiko Expands their Alpinist Line with a New, Smaller Model - Worn & Wound


Seiko expands their popular Alpinist collection with smaller models and new dial options, we look at them all.




wornandwound.com


----------



## jebe1 (Sep 3, 2019)

AverageBros has a live-stream of the SPB159 (charcoal dial) and shows a side-by-side with the SPB117 (Prospex Alpinist black dial) :
www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jfxnBE9kV8


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

Not feeling these upon further research and better photos. Will see if I can get my hands on the blue model to make a final judgement.


----------



## jebe1 (Sep 3, 2019)

AverageBros full review of the SPB159 (charcoal dial) an be found here:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwv-1RM3tDU


----------



## jebe1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Unboxing of the SPB155 (green dial) and SPB157 (blue dial) :
www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV-EcN1OTtA


----------



## jebe1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Comparison of the SPB155, SPB157, and SPB159 with the Alpinists released earlier this year:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ak6u9N7MC4


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Bracelet from my SARG009 fits my new Baby Alpinist !


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Having owned many iterations of the legendary Alpinist line....this is becoming my favorite.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm wondering if the sarb017's caseback will fit the baby alpinists.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Am i right to assume that the aftermarket bracelet options that fit the Sarb017/SPB series will fit onto this as well?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## krotindesbois (Nov 2, 2020)

I am Interested in getting it onto a nice oyster bracelet tapering from 20 to 16mm.

Here I'll share with you what I found.

First I believe the bracelet made for the new alpinist will fit the baby alpinist.

Here is the product number of the original baby alpinist bracelet : *M0TZ411J0* which is the same reference as the new black alpinist bracelet.

Source :
Seiko M0TZ411J0 Strap - Prospex

We also know that bracelet made for the SARB017 will fit the new alipinist and therefore the baby alpinist.

Here is another WUS thread where a lad taught us the ginault bracelet fits the sarb017 :

PSA: The SARB017 Alpinist is a perfect fit for the...

Now what I did while waiting for another option :

The steinhart ocean one 39 oyster fits if you use the baby alpinist endlink but there will remain a 1 mm gape between the first center link of the oyster and the endlink most won't care about itr and find it's a good enough option so I thought I would share.
Here is a pic of my baby alpinist on a Steinhart Ocean One 39 oyster :










You can clearly see the gap between center link and endlink.

My question is : If the ginault bracelet is a 1:1 copy of a submariner bracelet would a cheapo submariner bracelet copy fit the baby alpinist.

Im wondering about those two :

Aliexpress1 Aliexpress2


----------



## psw (Jul 30, 2017)

This is an SBDC119/SPB159J1 bought from JDM on my 150 mm wrist.
The leather straps are not original. Lume on the hands are visible for almost an entire night by one charge and a little greener blue colour compared to Citizen Nighthawk Eco-drive.










Possible alternative:
The Seiko original bracelets 4997JG fit without sanding or bending the end link.
Less than 0.5 mm gap between lug and end link. 
The bracelets themselves have five micro-adjustment holes on the clasp, 3+3 fixed links on each sides and 3+4 removable links. Tapered from 21 to 18 mm and the length of link is 10 mm (9 actual + 1 space).










I will use this metal bracelets when it gets hot and humid.

Movement:
6R35 movement in this case has only 5 up to 10 sec position error out of the box.
It sounds pretty trustworthy. But it gains +20 sec/day for now, it needs a shake-down period and a new pace. It's not a Grand Seiko, so far so good.


----------



## krotindesbois (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi,
Here is my experience so far with 6r35 on the spb155j1.
First week I know what I got was within tolerance but I was less than impressed to say the least by the positional variance and precision. I was on the verge of buying a timegrapher to check and regulate it but after reading that it needs a bit of time to get steady I waited.

So worn everyday
1st week +15s/d
2nd week + 14,1/d
3rd week +12,2/d
4rth week 10,4s/d
this week 5,2s/d

I guess I'm not able to understand how seiko can be able to regulate it's watch so it settles down to something precise in a few weeks. Maybe I'm just lucky but I'll get back here in a few weeks to let you know.

@psw Thank you for sharing !


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

This thread got me to hit the BUY button on Gnomon. Pics to come.


——————————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

psw said:


> This is an SBDC119/SPB159J1 bought from JDM on my 150 mm wrist.
> The leather straps are not original. Lume on the hands are visible for almost an entire night by one charge and a little greener blue colour compared to Citizen Nighthawk Eco-drive.
> 
> View attachment 15543006
> ...


Any pics of the bracelet fitted? Your pic shows a huge gap.


----------



## psw (Jul 30, 2017)

pojo1806 said:


> Any pics of the bracelet fitted? Your pic shows a huge gap.


They have a decent gap, look the original bracelet for the green new baby Alpinist costs more than 200 USD and these I altered was around 50 USD and is for Seiko 5 Sport. I*t is cheap*.
Only one good thing on the *alternative is to have 5 micro-adjustments*, you don't have to put one link out or put it in again to make it longer/shorter more than 5 mm. The original expensive bracelets SHOULD have at least 10 mm adjustable range.

I also tried SARB033 bracelets using these endlinks have a huge gap between endlink and bracelet links, it works better than 4997JG links themselves (means the center links are not cheap) but the same as original clasp has not many micro adjustments.
The clasp of *M0TZ411J0 *and* 4997JG *are *NOT* interchangeable.


----------



## psw (Jul 30, 2017)

krotindesbois said:


> Hi,
> Here is my experience so far with 6r35 on the spb155j1.
> First week I know what I got was within tolerance but I was less than impressed to say the least by the positional variance and precision. I was on the verge of buying a timegrapher to check and regulate it but after reading that it needs a bit of time to get steady I waited.
> 
> ...


This article is how I do it and doesn't represent the proper/official way to do it.

Normally, the watch maker regulates a Seiko 7S series 4R/6R movement, which has a plenty of positional error, depends on the person as my experience I tend to ask.

The person wears it 24/7 or put if off when he sleeps.

For 24/7 fully wound and easy to pace as you can imagine. Dial up + 15sec (6R15/35)
For who doesn't wear when he sleep, ask him to put the watch dial up, give slower pace Dial up +8 up to 10 sec

The person works on the desk or in the field.
- For the field work, sure the watch is almost fully wound every hour.
- For the desk work, watch might be half-wound. Give higher pace than field work.

Seiko movements are settled down in couple months depends how you shake it! And it has also the seasonal error, winter it gets slower in general. Your watch has already Chronometer level of accuracy, don't bother or take a risk to open it. I'd say the pace is retarded more than -5 sec/day or too advance +20 sec/d, after using a year or 6-month, let's do it.


----------



## krotindesbois (Nov 2, 2020)

psw said:


> This article is how I do it and doesn't represent the proper/official way to do it.
> 
> Normally, the watch maker regulates a Seiko 7S series 4R/6R movement, which has a plenty of positional error, depends on the person as my experience I tend to ask.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience. I will leave it as is for a few more month.
I'm used to eta 2824-2 (which I regulated and it keeps to +2s/d no matter what) and I was a bit surprised by how much the 6r35 is subject to positionnal variance.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Baby Alpinist on rubber


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

KoolKat said:


> Baby Alpinist on rubber
> 
> View attachment 15595693


Looks good!

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Got my SPB155J1 yesterday and wow is all I can say, I think this could be a "one watch collection" for me!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

pojo1806 said:


> Got my SPB155J1 yesterday and wow is all I can say, I think this could be a "one watch collection" for me!


I can definitely understand your sentiment of a one-watch collection. Congrats!

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone have a comparison pic of the new bracelet and a SARB 033/035 bracelet? Curious how the clasp lines up. I didn't like the large gap on the SARB.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

K42 said:


> Anyone have a comparison pic of the new bracelet and a SARB 033/035 bracelet? Curious how the clasp lines up. I didn't like the large gap on the SARB.


Not got a pic but the clasp is the same on both watches, the bracelet is slightly different though.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

pojo1806 said:


> Not got a pic but the clasp is the same on both watches, the bracelet is slightly different though.


Thanks. I couldn't tell from any of the pics or videos. I liked the bracelet but the clasp was odd.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

K42 said:


> Thanks. I couldn't tell from any of the pics or videos. I liked the bracelet but the clasp was odd.


To be honest it doesn't really bother me, I have 3 watches with the same clasp/gap and I really don't notice it.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

I just got my SPB155 yesterday, this has become my favourite in my collection.




























Some comparison shots with the SARB017



















I much prefer the new 155, so much more legible. That domed AR crystal and that dial really made such a difference.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

I love my SPB155 but man I wish it had a signed crown, only thing it’s missing.


----------



## balt077 (Sep 6, 2020)

I agree, a signed crown would've been a nice extra touch, but I also can't say I notice much that it's not signed. I also agree that if I had to, I could be pretty content with my SPB159J1 as a one watch "collection." Mine has stolen a LOT of wrist time over the last few months. I put it on a crown & buckle "fifty" Chevron after I got it, and though I anticipated switching around between numerous straps, have found it to be such a great match that I've never changed it out. 

I've been really impressed with this watch all around and think it will be a reliable go-to for years to come.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

balt077 said:


> I agree, a signed crown would've been a nice extra touch, but I also can't say I notice much that it's not signed. I also agree that if I had to, I could be pretty content with my SPB159J1 as a one watch "collection." Mine has stolen a LOT of wrist time over the last few months. I put it on a crown & buckle "fifty" Chevron after I got it, and though I anticipated switching around between numerous straps, have found it to be such a great match that I've never changed it out.
> 
> I've been really impressed with this watch all around and think it will be a reliable go-to for years to come.


Obviously it's not really noticeable when wearing but I often take my watch off to just admire it and it really sticks out as missing when I do that haha. Seiko seem to be skipping the signed crown on Prospex models recently while still putting them on the cheaper Presage models.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just got this in today and I'm really pleased with it so far. I won't be able to size the bracelet for a bit, so I'm just waiting on a strap to arrive.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

On a Terracotta Horween strap from B&R Bands. The strap is the medium size 80/120, but it's a tad long for me because I'm at the last hole. The watch wears better than I expected. It's very close to the SARB033/035, but it doesn't feel as tall. Still happy with this so far.


----------



## SPOGSTER19 (Jan 22, 2021)

Finally found a blue watch to get!


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

K42 said:


> On a Terracotta Horween strap from B&R Bands. The strap is the medium size 80/120, but it's a tad long for me because I'm at the last hole. The watch wears better than I expected. It's very close to the SARB033/035, but it doesn't feel as tall. Still happy with this so far.


What made you move away from the SPB155?

Would you say the SARB017 is a better watch?


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

websturr said:


> What made you move away from the SPB155?
> 
> Would you say the SARB017 is a better watch?


I was never interested in the SARB017 because of the inner compass, sunburst dial, and polished markers. I can't say one is better than the other.

Just like the SARB033/035, the SPB155 felt good at first but the more I wore it the more I did not like the case shape. It's also why I moved away from an Islander ISL-54. They always felt like they were rocking side to side because of the way it's shaped underneath. I guess I just prefer a flatter sitting watch. I also could not get a good fit with the bracelet. It was either too big or too small for my 6.5-inch wrist. Loved that dial layout though. It's a watch that I like to look at but not to wear.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

K42 said:


> I was never interested in the SARB017 because of the inner compass, sunburst dial, and polished markers. I can't say one is better than the other.
> 
> Just like the SARB033/035, the SPB155 felt good at first but the more I wore it the more I did not like the case shape. It's also why I moved away from an Islander ISL-54. They always felt like they were rocking side to side because of the way it's shaped underneath. I guess I just prefer a flatter sitting watch. I also could not get a good fit with the bracelet. It was either too big or too small for my 6.5-inch wrist. Loved that dial layout though. It's a watch that I like to look at but not to wear.


I'm on the same boat as you.

I feel the case is a bit too feminine looking.

The detailed dial is very nice.

After wearing mine for a bit it is beginning to remind me of a large size female datejust lol.

I might have to join you and jump ship if it continues to bother me.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

websturr said:


> I'm on the same boat as you.
> 
> I feel the case is a bit too feminine looking.
> 
> ...


Just to add I recently sold my SPB155 after being massively underwhelmed when I first bought it. It looked amazing in pictures and I did love the dial but the case shape was weirdly off putting, my SARB035 is a much better 38mm case and I much prefer my "old style" Alpinists.


----------



## Spcxpilot00 (Jan 12, 2021)

Is the baby Alpinist has a magnetic resistance?


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

One of my favourite releases in the last 10 years.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

^^^
Don't scratch the rock with that clasp!


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

joseph80 said:


> One of my favourite releases in the last 10 years.
> View attachment 15825193


I follow you on IG, love this shot.


----------



## StoppedClock (Nov 20, 2013)

ck13 said:


> Am i right to assume that the aftermarket bracelet options that fit the Sarb017/SPB series will fit onto this as well?


I can confirm, I put the bracelet from my SARB015 onto the SPB155 and it fits perfectly, it's the exact same bracelet.



Spcxpilot00 said:


> Is the baby Alpinist has a magnetic resistance?


Alas no, this is the price for that display back and it's one of the reasons I hate that they did that. No Alpinist logo on the back either 

I was disappointed in the unsigned crown and lack of steel caseback, but I forgave that when I got the watch and saw it. The domed crystal makes up for it, you can't really tell from photos but the crystal really makes it pop.


----------



## krotindesbois (Nov 2, 2020)

Spcxpilot00 said:


> Is the baby Alpinist has a magnetic resistance?


Yes it is up to 60 Gauss.
SOURCE

It is also represented on caseback with a magnet.


----------



## StoppedClock (Nov 20, 2013)

krotindesbois said:


> Yes it is up to 60 Gauss.
> SOURCE
> 
> It is also represented on caseback with a magnet.


Huh, you're right. I was looking for it to say "antimagnetic" on the back like on my SARB015, didn't notice the magnet symbol. Thanks for that, I'm glad it has it.


----------



## lilWilly (Oct 9, 2021)

K42 said:


> Just got this in today and I'm really pleased with it so far. I won't be able to size the bracelet for a bit, so I'm just waiting on a strap to arrive.


do you mind saying what your wrist size and with are? trying to get on myself


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

lilWilly said:


> do you mind saying what your wrist size and with are? trying to get on myself


6.5-inches round, about 54mm across.


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

I paid less than 350 USD for my SARB017 back in 2017. What exactly made these models almost twice the price? OK, they look very good (so does the 017), but what more do they offer for the extra 300 bucks? Printed dials, no inner bezel. What do we get here? Cheaper builds for more money. Get me right, I like them, they do look very good, but the price?!!! I wonder, how far can Seiko milk their customers?


----------



## sully0812 (Apr 25, 2018)

blr said:


> I paid less than 350 USD for my SARB017 back in 2017. What exactly made these models almost twice the price? OK, they look very good (so does the 017), but what more do they offer for the extra 300 bucks? Printed dials, no inner bezel. What do we get here? Cheaper builds for more money. Get me right, I like them, they do look very good, but the price?!!! I wonder, how far can Seiko milk their customers?


 You get that glorious prospex X logo?


----------



## Oakenfield (Aug 2, 2021)

Is there any way to get the grey/black dial on a bracelet? If not, are there any third party bracelets that will fit and look good on it? As in, will have the same brushing and tone/colour. This watch is really growing on me and after seeing how I like field watches I think this could be the perfect mix of that and a more "typical" GADA.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Oakenfield said:


> Is there any way to get the grey/black dial on a bracelet? If not, are there any third party bracelets that will fit and look good on it? As in, will have the same brushing and tone/colour. This watch is really growing on me and after seeing how I like field watches I think this could be the perfect mix of that and a more "typical" GADA.


Gnomon sells the bracelet as an optional upgrade. I bought my bracelet from Seiko directly for $USD $98. It was well worth it


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Didn’t see a more active Alpinist thread, so here goes!
Got this gem for my retirement from the military. Couldn’t be happier. I’m not a watch collector (I don’t own or wear lots of watches) so I wanted something special and very wearable to commemorate a big event. The Alpinist is perfect.





























I bought and sold the SARB017 twice several years ago, could never really mesh with it. This SBP155 gets everything right.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

il Pirati said:


> Didn’t see a more active Alpinist thread, so here goes!
> Got this gem for my retirement from the military. Couldn’t be happier. I’m not a watch collector (I don’t own or wear lots of watches) so I wanted something special and very wearable to commemorate a big event. The Alpinist is perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. I agree this is a great GADA watch. I almost bought the new Ranger, until I retrieved this little gem from my closet recently. It hasn't left my wrist since !


----------



## danilericardo (5 mo ago)

Love the case and no compass look. I could never warm up to the compass alpinist's.





Speed Test​


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

danilericardo said:


> Love the case and no compass look. I could never warm up to the compass alpinist's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree. This iteration of the Alpinist has all the old Explorer/ new Ranger vibe, which I like, plus the must have date function for me. This makes the perfect GADA watch 4me. Been wearing this baby Monday thru Friday, Saturday & Sunday since returned from service. Its been clocking +6 spd consistently for the past week. Will see how long this holds ....


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

That grey looks great!

I like the SPB155 so much more than the SARB017. Pretty much an improvement in every dimension. More readable, less shiny, thinner, less chunky. I like the matte, pebbled dial better than the sunburst. I never liked the compass, and it never stayed in place. The 017 kinda perched up on my wrist awkwardly. The 155 sits beautifully nestled with my wrist.


----------



## aznduk l (4 mo ago)

Any bracelet recommendations? I have a beads of rice bracelet on it but haven't jived too much with it. Thinking about a jubilee bracelet.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Recently added this to the collection and really love it on the jubilee bracelet. Also, swapped the caseback with one from the SARB017…it should have came with that one imho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Glad to see some activity on this thread - still toying with the idea of a SPB15x.. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Cyranoval (2 mo ago)

great watch with mid size diameter. leave a mark here so i can read from page 1


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

This thread needs a bump. This model is a such a good all rounder.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

I've skipped this thread for so long. I just noticed it and this watch looks so similar to the Hamiton Murph  except for the date and fonts of course, but they have the same general look at quick glance.


----------

